# R.I.P little Pocky...



## Courtneh (Jun 6, 2010)

On Friday june 4th my baby bunny Pocky passed away on my lap on my drive back to my home on the other side of my state...

She was sick that morning and she started twitching uncontrollably and while driving she took her last breath laying in my lap...

I only had her for 6 days.. but i grew so attached to her....

i cried until i got all the way home, which was 2 hours...

I went to my best friend's house and we got a box and wrapped her in a towel and buried her...

I still miss her.. 






I love you Pocky...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 6, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear you lost Pocky after such a short time. It takes no time for them to steal into our heart and leave such a huge hole when they leave. She was a really sweet looking little bunny. Words fail me. Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the bridge.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Spot (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.Pocky was so cute!R.I.P Pockyink iris: :rip: :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww i'm so sorry..how devestating for you ...she was a cute little bunny.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, she was so adorable  It doesn't matter if you didn't have her for very long, you still loved her. RIP sweet baby Pocky.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry, Courtney :hug:
She was a beautiful little gal.
:rainbow:
Binky free, Pocky


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What an adorable little bunbun she was. She probably had some illness that you couldn't see was there--I know the only possible sign you had that anything was wrong was putting her ears in water, and that can be normal for a lot of bunnies. I hope this experience doesn't discourage you. It can be hard to tell when a rabbit is sick. Binky free, sweet little girl.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry
Pocky was such a beautiful bun
She will be greatly missed =(

:tears2::rip:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free little Pocky :angelandbunny:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry Courtney. 
6 days or 6 years, it is still so hard when they leave us. They all take a piece of our hearts.

Binky Free Pocky. ink iris:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

